# Bike Racks



## threeRs (Apr 24, 2018)

Anyone outfit their Atlas with a big family bike rack on the back (something for 4-5 bikes)? What did you go with? I'm considering getting one (never had one on an Atlas or other vehicle). Anything I should look for in particular?


----------



## liquidzoo (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a Yakima RidgeBack 5 bike rack (2" hitch mount) for mine, but I haven't put it on yet. Haven't had the opportunity to take the family out biking. I may regret not getting one that can swing away so I can open the back with it attached, I'm not sure.

It's well made, though. Seems solid and I'm looking forward to taking it out.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Got a Thule one included from the dealer for free during purchase. I really like it. Solid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a Kuat 4-bike, very good.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

threeRs said:


> Anyone outfit their Atlas with a big family bike rack on the back (something for 4-5 bikes)? What did you go with? I'm considering getting one (never had one on an Atlas or other vehicle). Anything I should look for in particular?


Platform or Mast (hanging)?

Platform style tends to weigh more, and if not designed properly, can scrape when approaching or descending an incline to a street.

Mast style: if you have a Full-suspension mountain bike, you may need an adapter to fit it to the rack.








Also, access to the hatch with the bikes loaded. The more expensive ones would have a pivot somewhere that allows you pivot the rack with bikes away so that you can access the hatch.









Also, what's the locking capability? You want some sort of locking capability to dissuade thieves from attempting to steal your bikes, and move to an easier target.

How easy is the mounting? A large rack is heavier so, maneuvering the rack to install the hitch is an issue and how much swaying the rack does is an issue to consider also.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> Mast style: if you have a Full-suspension mountain bike, you may need an adapter to fit it to the rack.


These adapters are junk. I can't stand them. Kept slipping and letting my not cheap bike drop almost to the road.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Before mentioned Kuat.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I really want the Kuat. Only thing is, my town has bike thieves everywhere, so I only transport my bike inside the vehicle. Well, my nice bike at least.


----------



## liquidzoo (Jan 30, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> These adapters are junk. I can't stand them. Kept slipping and letting my not cheap bike drop almost to the road.


Don't like reading that, but I've never had issues with the Thule ones we have (same as the picture). Drove 800 miles to N Utah and back with one on my wife's bike and there was no issue, thankfully.

I think I still need to get 1 more for 1 of my kids bikes, though.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My experience with carry bikes on cars since the early 1990s is this...the type of rack where the bike hangs just aren't great for more than 2 bikes and also are more challenging with small frames, FS, etc. The adapters solve some of that. Once you cram 4 bikes on them you risk them rubbing against one another. I have used roof fork-mounted racks for years b/c I think they are the most secure and allow easy locking. The downside is you now have to deal with the f. wheel. The tray-style racks like my Kuat sort out most of these issues and can be easily removed when not in use; the roof racks on my car stay on obviously and do hurt the mpgs a bit/increase wind noise. My Kuat has built-in lock cables so that securing against theft should be no issue. Finally comment, a 4 bike Kuat used was $450....new close to $800...not cheap.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Another expensive option is:

https://www.1up-usa.com/product/2in-heavy-duty-double-bike-rack/

$529.00 (silver) –$609.00 (black)

plus 2 add-ons.
https://www.1up-usa.com/product/rack-add-on/

$199.00 (silver) –$249.00 (black), priced each.










I had the single version in the Class I/II hitch on my old Passat, until someone side-swiped it in a parking lot, then got the Yakima Ridgeback 2 (mast style), since it was inexpensive and uses "Zip strips" and later got the Yakima cable lock attachment for it and an extension cable for the lock (to secure the wheels, as one could steal the wheels by undoing the QR"s).

The 1up, I used a combination cable lock, so I don't have to mess with additional keys. And I didn't feel like buying multiple of:
https://www.1up-usa.com/product/wheel-locks/


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^Those are v. good racks. Nice.


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

Hollywood Racks are an economical option for a 4-bike, tray style, hitch mounted option.

$477 brand new. I've had mine for 7 years and still gets the job done. Tilts down with bikes loaded to access rear cargo and folds up when not in use. Can also remove the additional 2-bike extender and use it as a 2-bike rack only.

https://hollywoodracks.com/collecti...t-rider-4-bike-hitch-rack?variant=15862463686


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

liquidzoo said:


> Don't like reading that, but I've never had issues with the Thule ones we have (same as the picture). Drove 800 miles to N Utah and back with one on my wife's bike and there was no issue, thankfully.
> 
> I think I still need to get 1 more for 1 of my kids bikes, though.


It could just be that the Advantage brand is junk. It seems like the design just doesn't work with carbon frames with tapered headsets.


----------



## liquidzoo (Jan 30, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> It could just be that the Advantage brand is junk. It seems like the design just doesn't work with carbon frames with tapered headsets.


That could be. The Thule ones have the tapers and I've carried 1 full carbon road bike on my rack (trunk mount at the time, hitch mount now) during that trip, but I can't remember if we used that adapter. I want to say no and that it was hanging during that trip.

The bikes I use those adapters with are all aluminum frames, too. That might make a difference.

I would love one of the racks with the trays for the bikes. That would be ideal; but they don't make them (that I've ever found) in a 5 bike capacity. 4 is the max I've ever seen.


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

liquidzoo said:


> That could be. The Thule ones have the tapers and I've carried 1 full carbon road bike on my rack (trunk mount at the time, hitch mount now) during that trip, but I can't remember if we used that adapter. I want to say no and that it was hanging during that trip.
> 
> The bikes I use those adapters with are all aluminum frames, too. That might make a difference.
> 
> I would love one of the racks with the trays for the bikes. That would be ideal; but they don't make them (that I've ever found) in a 5 bike capacity. 4 is the max I've ever seen.


Maybe too much vertical strain with 5 bikes extended that far in a tray version?


----------



## liquidzoo (Jan 30, 2018)

liquidzoo said:


> I have a Yakima RidgeBack 5 bike rack (2" hitch mount) for mine, but I haven't put it on yet. Haven't had the opportunity to take the family out biking. I may regret not getting one that can swing away so I can open the back with it attached, I'm not sure.
> 
> It's well made, though. Seems solid and I'm looking forward to taking it out.


As I used this over this past weekend, I thought I would update this with some thoughts.

Very solidly made. Easy to get on and off the car. The fact that it swings down (once the bikes are off) to allow access to the rear is very nice.

That said...

I'm certain that it would be a lot easier to get 5 full size bikes on there than 3 full size and 2 24" bikes. The varying sizes made it tricky to get all 5 bikes on securely. The fact that 4 of the 5 needed the tube top bars made it that much more tricky (and pricey, since I had to buy 2 more).

It also might make a difference if I took all of the pedals off, I'm not sure.

I will say, though, that the Yakima zip-strips that attach the bike to the rack are SO much nicer than the Thule rubber straps that were on my old rack.

Overall, 4 stars.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

liquidzoo said:


> As I used this over this past weekend, I thought I would update this with some thoughts.
> 
> Very solidly made. Easy to get on and off the car. The fact that it swings down (once the bikes are off) to allow access to the rear is very nice.
> 
> ...


The only thing I hate about the Ridgeback is I have to take the bike(s) off to access the hatch.

The wheel straps they provide are annoying. The tarp ball-bungees (from your hardware store) are a lot easier and serve the same function.

My picture made it to Yakima's website:
https://www.yakima.com/?pixlee_album_photo_id=233071366









The handcuff locking strap is a good accessory. Add a cable looped extension and you can secure the wheels so thieves can look elsewhere for an easier target


----------



## slowpoke748r (Jun 10, 2005)

+1 to the 1Up. I like the fact that it is modular. I typically leave a single rail on as a bumper protector, people stay the F back when they see it, and it allows unblocked access to the trunk. When I need additional rails, I just pop on the extra ones. I think the "standard" hitch mount will only support 3 bikes. If you need 4+ you will need to go with the heavy duty one.


----------

